

Python on Heroku - phob

You can run python on heroku with a system call from a ruby app. Just run something like:<p>@output = `echo \"#{variable}\" | python script.py`.<p>This will let you read standard out from  a python script.
======
nolite
is this documented, or something you just stumbled upon?

~~~
SingAlong
most(all?) linux distros ship with atleast a minimal version of python. I
guess that's the reason

~~~
nolite
yeah ok, but if they run you in a chroot environment, you get nothing. They're
also under no obligation to add python to your PATH.. a ton of reasons this
could not be the case

------
mckoss
Perf will suck. Like running a CGI process for each request if using this for
python web app.

